# How to make de fish soap?



## Reesedog914 (Jun 15, 2016)

Friend of mine is in the fishing industry and would love a bar of soap that gets rid of that fishy smell and really works. What are some ingredients that would accomplish this task?


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 15, 2016)

Maybe a bit of activated charcoal, citrus or eucalyptus EO or FO, salt bar, or something scrubby in the actual bar, like ground walnut shells etc.
Those are just ideas.
I have a large fish tank and often when cleaning have my arms up to sholders in fishy smelling water. My arms smell really funky afterwards and it's hard to get rid off the smell only after one shower. I can imagine how it is while working with fish all the time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 15, 2016)

Using very strong coffee as the water can make a soap that removes scents - I use mine in the kitchen for that reason


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2016)

You can also add Aniseed to your basic soap recipe.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 15, 2016)

I make a anise EO soap that really helps remove fishy odors.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 15, 2016)

I too make Anise scented soap and it works great.  I also add a bit of charcoal to it. I know the fisherman in my family appreciate it.


----------



## Reesedog914 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Guys. With your help and information I have the idea for the perfect fisherman's Soap!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 15, 2016)

I work with fish. If I wanted to make a super duper anti fish yack bar, I would: make it a salt bar (because all the cleansing coconut oil), definitely with Anise EO, maybe some lemongrass, mint or 10X orange EO too, probably some coffee grounds or pumice for extra scrubbiness and perhaps some AC powder as well.

I think Ill try this one


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jun 16, 2016)

I make a sugar scrub that's good for removing odors.  Lemon essential oil is great at neutralizing stinky smells.  I'm just not sure if that property would survive the lye monster.


----------



## ca_soap (Jun 18, 2016)

Anise EO and 10X orange EO go well together, I use both in mine along with pumice, shredded loofah and cornmeal for grit.


----------



## Reesedog914 (Jun 18, 2016)

I ordered the anise EO. So i'm thinking Anise EO with peppermint and lemon grass combined with pumice/activated charcoal and rose koalin clay.


----------



## niclycha (Jun 18, 2016)

In Louisiana, we have a lot of shrimpers and fisherman. Lemon works good at getting fishy smells off your hands


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 19, 2016)

I make my fisherman hubby's soap with anise and really strong coffee as the water - he swears by it.


----------



## Reesedog914 (Oct 4, 2016)

Update: just made the soap will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Reesedog914 (Oct 4, 2016)

File Attached !. Ingredients Anise EO Lemon EO Orange EO grinded anise star coffee grinds activated charcoal


----------



## Reesedog914 (Oct 4, 2016)

+ the lye solution was made with brewed coffee water


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 4, 2016)

Have you tried it? How does it smell?


----------



## Reesedog914 (Oct 5, 2016)

It smells just like a pitzel if you have ever had one of them. Sort of like black licorice. My girlfriend really likes the smell and it is her favorite. I don't mind the smell but really the soap has one job to do and that's remove terrible fish smells which I hope it does.


----------



## Reesedog914 (Oct 5, 2016)

And I haven't tested it at all yet. but when I get some feedback and have tested it ill drop by on this link again.


----------

